

Buying stellars from a stranger, online. How not to get ripped off? - simonebrunozzi


======
joyce
Use one of the exchanges like justcoin.com or
[https://bx.in.th/BTC/STR/](https://bx.in.th/BTC/STR/)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Did you use them? Are they trustworthy?

